# First 4 mile!



## laurenlovesjohnny (Jan 4, 2010)

I took Johnny on his first 4 mile ride down the roads today! He just loved it, the cars didn't spook him at all, he just got a little excited once in a while and when he did i would hum, and he would calm down right away.
I love the roads around the barn, i used to board about a mile away from the one we are at now, the roads are perfect for riding, not to many cars and they are gravel with tiny rocks.


anyways, heres a picture!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

You're lucky you have such a brave horse! I'm not sure I could get my guy out alone for that long. Glad you had a good experience.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Congratulations on your ride! Trail riding is addictive, as long as you have the right horse for it (it sounds like you do!). I am riding the roads too, until the forest dries out enough that we don't sink to china. :lol: 

I just find it a special and wonderful thing to be out riding with your best friend- your horse!


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

If he did 4 miles like a charm you may have just opened the gates to longer better funner rides! I too ride on the roads near me and i do between 4 and ten miles every ride lol

good to hear you had so much fun. Trail riding, be it down or road or in the wild, is a blast!


----------

